# Looking to fill multiple snow labor positions - NE suburbs Chicago



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

We will be accepting applications for the following positions this winter:

Machinery operator - experience required, pay commensurate on experience level.

plow truck operator - 3 positions open, 1 commercial route 2 residential routes. Pay commensurate on experience. must have clean valid drivers license.

Labor crew leader - must be proficient in the use of de-icing chemicals, I am willing to train the right person...Pay commensurate on experience. must have clean valid drivers license.

Holiday lighting technician - 2 position available starting November 1st untill middle of December, and pick back up 1st week of January for take downs. Part time / full time / as available... we work monday - saturday. Pay commensurate on experience.

for all positions - 24/7 availability is preferred but not required. ( I keep a short list of on call / part time people in cases of emergencies - Blizzards...)

Please contact me for full job details or any other questions regarding these positions.

please send resumes / questions to [email protected]

Must be able to provide for your own transportation to our shop in Glenview, IL 60025


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Need any subs with their own truck and plows at all?


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

still have 1 plow truck driver spot I need to fill.
I am also looking for 1 subcontractor - must have insurance and be able to proove it... and also be available...


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

How far north do you have something for a sub?


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Northbrook, IL


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Do you have work in the lagrange all the way to woodridge??


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

no only do work in the North suburbs


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

C'mon Adam.. Don't be scared of 294.........ya can follow me up there


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sawboy;1662218 said:


> C'mon Adam.. Don't be scared of 294.........ya can follow me up there


No I pass....?


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have one its just I want my buddy to have a job to n he lives in woodridge. Sawboy- how far you drive to get to the job ?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

25.5 miles was home base last year. Be a bit further this year as I'll be in a different spot.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

NorthernSvc's;1662212 said:


> no only do work in the North suburbs


What areas in the north burbs do you have work??


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Right now the only route I have left for sub work is a residential route in glenview, 18 homes, mostly straight driveways, you would also have to do the walkways....


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

No thanks. Im looking for commercial.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

NorthernSvc's;1662408 said:


> Right now the only route I have left for sub work is a residential route in glenview, 18 homes, mostly straight driveways, you would also have to do the walkways....


How many hours are you figuring for the route, and what are you paying for it?


----------

